# كيف تصنع سنترال



## saidmsbah (2 أبريل 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء اليكم السنترال الذى بهر العديد من مصنعى السنترالات العالمية 
http://qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=59608


----------



## saidmsbah (3 أبريل 2010)

*سنترال منزلى متكامل*

امكانيات هذا السنترال
من نفس عدة تليفون المنزل 
1- اجراء المكالملت العادية وكانها عدة تليفون عادية
2- اجراء مكالمات داخلية بعد الانتقال الى السنترال الداخلى بضغط (#)
3- التحدث مع انتركم الشقة او العمارة من نفس عدة تليفون المنزل
4- التحكم فى الكامرة الخاصة بالانتركم من نفس عدة التليفون
5- فتح باب الشقة من نفس عدة التلفون

كل هذا من عدة واحدة وياسلام لوكانت عندك عدة لاسلكى
اخوكم سعيد مصباح


----------



## الشهد (6 أبريل 2010)

أيه الحلاوة دي


----------



## saidmsbah (6 أبريل 2010)

الشهد قال:


> أيه الحلاوة دي


تكرم يا اخى انا عاوز اضيف مواضيع اكبر من كدا بس الاقى تشجيع


----------



## saidmsbah (28 مايو 2010)

*كيف تصنيع سنترال*



saidmsbah قال:


> امكانيات هذا السنترال
> من نفس عدة تليفون المنزل
> 1- اجراء المكالملت العادية وكانها عدة تليفون عادية
> 2- اجراء مكالمات داخلية بعد الانتقال الى السنترال الداخلى بضغط (#)
> ...



انى احبكم فى الله


----------



## maghmoor (28 مايو 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
اخي سعيد مجهودك واعد بالخير والابداع يحتاج الى الصبر !!
اسال الله لنا ولك التوفيق والنجاح دينا" ودنيا وآخرة.


----------



## عماد الكبير (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واحببك الله الذى احببتنا فيه ونريد المزيد ونحن ونشجعك وراءك


----------



## louay (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي saidmsbah


----------



## العبادي_079 (29 مايو 2010)

*شكرا ً أخوي على الموضوع والله يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع الجميل *


----------

